# BMW Dynamic Guidance vs. Google Maps



## PhantomCypher (Sep 7, 2013)

Those of us who have the newer navigation systems that have the BMW dynamic guidance option vs using Google Maps Traffic to route us around slow traffic.

I've noticed that sometimes the dynamic guidance reroutes me right off the highway to local roads, adding a ton of travel time. Google Maps on the other-hand has told me to stay on the gridlocked highway as that is the quickest route even though it's shown in solid red.

What are you thoughts on dynamic guidance? Do you use it or just rely on Google Maps for traffic?


----------



## flavius99 (Nov 18, 2013)

I drive routinely into Boston and have used both systems. I have not seen what you reported about Google Maps, quite the opposite actually - in general I trust and use both systems depending on what car I'm in.


----------



## 7thGear (Aug 30, 2012)

Why anyone would pay thousands for in-car navigation system when they can buy a portable Garmin for $200 that works better is beyond my comprehension. Or use Google Nav on your smart phone. Both of them work better than Porsche, BMW and Audi nav systems, all 3 of which I have owned and used. All 3 of them have done exactly as you described, rerouting me in the most nonsensical ways. Built in nav is a waste of money. Never again.


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

+1 :thumbup:

I agree. I have been using Garmin gps' (and other brands) since 1990 and my initial reaction to the BMW Nav (which was already there when I bought the car) was "what a piece of crap". Plus map updates for all built-in nav systems cost way too much. With a $200 (or less) Garmin, in most cases, you get free map and traffic updates for life. (Look for the designation LMT).

I keep Dynamic Guidance turned OFF. Traffic events are usually wrong in my experience. I choose my own detours and let the lady in the box catch up.


----------



## stones399 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just a guess since I don't have the BMW Dymanic nav. But you may have the Google nav system set to shortest route & the BMW nav is set for the quickest route (i.e., avoid traffic delays regardless of distance).

This happened on my nav after a battery disconnect & had to reset for shortest route.


----------

